# Untitled in B minor



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

View attachment B Minor.mid
First time in awhile I've written anything longer than a few bars or a page. I wrote this with the mind of doing something more to it later, but I think its ok as a solo piano piece. I can provide a PDF and make a better quality recording if required. Remember it is just midi to start off with.


----------

